# John Deere 4440 light issue



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

We are having a strange light issue on the 4440. It is like all the lights get stuck on. Employee turned on the flashers and all the lights came on...flashers(not blinking), front and rear lights. The lights were stuck on no matter what position the light switch was in. Only way to turn them off was to turn off the key(ignition switch). Turn on the key and lights were right back on. We replaced the light switch and got the same results. All connections look good. Any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

Had a similar situation on a 4020 wire harness was melted together we could not find anything till we started cutting harness apart. We where lucky it didn’t catch fire.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Yes, I would park the 4440 outside away from things Tim.....you surely don't need another fire to have to deal with.

Regards, Mike


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

Vol said:


> Yes, I would park the 4440 outside away from things Tim.....you surely don't need another fire to have to deal with.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Mike, thank you for the concern. I definitely don't want to go through that again!. It is parked in the shop, but I disconnected the batteries.


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

Farmerbrown2 said:


> Had a similar situation on a 4020 wire harness was melted together we could not find anything till we started cutting harness apart. We where lucky it didn't catch fire.


Glad you didn't have a fire. This sounds like it may be challenging to track down.


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

I didn't remember 'Deere wiring the lights through the key switch?


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

Wethay said:


> I didn't remember 'Deere wiring the lights through the key switch?


I don't believe it is, we were just trying anything to get the lights off. Last night, I reconnected the battery and lights functioned normally without the key on. I don't know what is going on. I will start looking at wiring harnesses.


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

Is the charging system working if I remember correctly the voltage regulator had to be replaced on our 4020 . I just remember my dad asked the neighbor to come over and help because he knew his way around DC electrical systems. The neighbor felt the regulator may have caused the meltdown in the wire harness.


----------



## Farmineer95 (Aug 11, 2014)

I have a weird one similar to your right now, a 4440 too. If I turn the lights on then try to turn them off only the left front goes off. But if you look closely it is on really dimly. I had this once before and found a bad ground wire at the LH front fender lamps. Fixed it and been good since. Now the same thing is happening and the ground is good from what I can tell. Didn't get into it yet, still perplexing. There are 3 relays below the steering column under the shield. Maybe one of yours is finding ground somewhere and not de-energizing?


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

Farmineer95 said:


> I have a weird one similar to your right now, a 4440 too. If I turn the lights on then try to turn them off only the left front goes off. But if you look closely it is on really dimly. I had this once before and found a bad ground wire at the LH front fender lamps. Fixed it and been good since. Now the same thing is happening and the ground is good from what I can tell. Didn't get into it yet, still perplexing. There are 3 relays below the steering column under the shield. Maybe one of yours is finding ground somewhere and not de-energizing?


Thank you. Good thoughts and more to check. I dislike electrical issues because there are so many possibilities. We have been really busy and haven't got to work on the tractor yet, but at least have some starting places.


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

Farmerbrown2 said:


> Is the charging system working if I remember correctly the voltage regulator had to be replaced on our 4020 . I just remember my dad asked the neighbor to come over and help because he knew his way around DC electrical systems. The neighbor felt the regulator may have caused the meltdown in the wire harness.


I will have to check on that. Thanks!!


----------

